# 2009 Frozen Few Rules



## Griff (Jan 19, 2009)

The Frozen Few Committee wrote: 

Frozen Few Rules 

This is a fun virtual winter bbq competition. It is primarily for those of us who cook in the dead of winter, real northern winter. In the event your local conditions do not qualify for winter conditions, say an unexpected warm snap, you will be automatically entered in the "Southern Comfort" category. Softies from Southern climates are encouraged to enter, but they will not be eligible for Grand Champion – Northern guys make the rules. 

Registration Date 

· Registration must be received by December 29, 2008, in order to receive a t-shirt. Registration information must be sent to wittdog (contact him via PM), and must include t-shirt size, mailing address, and an entry fee of $25. The fee is intended to cover the cost of t-shirts and shipping of the shirts and prizes. The organizers will not profit from this contest. 

Cook Dates 

· The cook must be started and completed on Super Bowl weekend (5 pm Friday, January 30 through 10 pm Sunday, February 1, 2009). All times are local where you are competing. 

· It really is the Frozen Few. Proof of snow on the ground or temperatures below 32° (that’s 0°C for the Canuks) at the time of the cook must be submitted. Just include a photo of snow on the ground or in the background, or a photo of a thermometer will do. 

Cook Categories 

Category eligibility will be determined by cooking time and the outside temp. 

· "Arctic Survivor": Butts, Brisket, Whole Hog -- longer cooking cuts of meat. 

· "Northern Vacation": Ribs or anything else with a midrange cooking time. 

· "Southern Comfort": Chicken and other quick cooking stuff, and anything cooked at temps above 32°. 

Entries that cannot establish proof of snow on the ground or temperatures below 32° will be ineligible for "Arctic Survivor" and "Northern Vacation" and will be automatically entered in the "Southern Comfort" category. We are on the honor system on this (and the food photos as well). Any one discovered cheating shall be disqualified and publicly ostracized at every opportunity. Their karma will be totally screwed in future bbq competitions, and they will be forever cursed. 


Photo Submissions 

· Each entrant may enter one food photo designated as the entered photo. For entries in "Arctic Survivor" or "Northern Vacation," the food photo must be accompanied by a snow or temperature photo. Other pictures of the cook may be submitted but will not be judged. 

· Photos must be emailed to Unity, the Official Re-Poster (jgdouglas-AT-comcast-DOT-net) by 11:59 pm February 3, 2009. That allows 2 days to get them in after the cook. 

· Image resolution should be at least 640x480, but larger is better for judging purposes. 

· The Re-Poster will send photos to judges, withholding names of entrants, and will post them, also withholding names of entrants, as soon as the competition closes. 

· Entrants should not post pictures of their entries on the board, because the judges read the board and they aren't supposed to know whose is whose. 

Awards 

· There will be one winner in each of the three categories. 

· A Grand Champion will be selected from either the "Arctic Survivor" or "Northern Vacation" category. 

· Additional prizes (and we are still seeking more) will we awarded in a random drawing of all entrants. The Grand Champion trophy will be donated by a certain Alaskan law firm. (We wanted to award an ice sculpture but think shipping may present a problem.) Other prizes will be announced on the board.

Judging 

· Judges will be Captain Morgan, 007bond-jb, and Helen Paradise. 

· The judges will determine winners based solely on the photos submitted. The judges will factor in weather conditions, difficulty of the cook, presentation, and any other factors that they in their sole discretion deem appropriate. The judges' decision will be final, even if arbitrary or capricious. 

Miscellaneous 

· Any outdoor cooker may be used. 

· KCBS and any other organized rules do NOT apply. This competition is for winter fun and the contestants should not feel restrained by rules. 

· The committee reserves the right to tweak the rules at any time up to one week prior to the competition. Entrants will be notified by PM of any rule changes.


----------

